# Great video discussing the poineers of Hapkido in the US



## adamr01 (Sep 9, 2019)

These guys have a pretty good discussion on Hapkido, and those responsible for popularizing Hapkido here in the US.

Having trained Hapkido on both coasts, I have noticed that while Choi Yong Sool is always part of the conversation, not all Hapkido masters trace their history back to the same place, or people. In fact, these guys have another show that addresses this very subject called “Is having so many Hapkido systems good for the art?” It’s also worth checking out when you have the chance. But this show reminded me that if not for the movies, and America’s love for movies, Hapkido might be very different today. 

And while the Hapkido family tree they keep referencing looks really cool, the link to it in the description doesn’t seem to work. :-(  If anyone can find it, please let me know.

Anyway, enjoy guys!

The Origin Of Hapkido


----------

